# Heat bulb not working



## beckster92

My heat bulb in my viv is not working. I have changed the heat bulb and have also got a new thermostat and also changed the fuse in the plug and it still does not seem to be working. Please can anyone help, I am getting fairly worried as there is no heat in the tank! Thank you in advance!


----------



## Hannah81

Have you plugged it straight into the wall to see if it's the bulb or the thermostat?
Do this first. If it works then it's the thermostat that's the problem.

If it still doesn't work, unplug it all and use a flat screw driver to gently lift the contacts inside the holder. 
While you're at it check it's all wired up correctly.
Try it in the wall again.


----------



## Arcadiajohn

Hannah has some great advice,

Also check the temp set on the stat. If the temp is lower that the ambient then it wont tell the lamp to turn on,

Just a thought

John


----------



## beckster92

Thank you both for your advice. I have tried plugging just the heat bulb plug into a socket and it still isn't working.


----------



## DaveM

Is the bulb screwed in/connected properly?

Sounds simple but I've done it myself, before lol


----------



## Jesterone

beckster92 said:


> Thank you both for your advice. I have tried plugging just the heat bulb plug into a socket and it still isn't working.


Definitely a problem with the fitting and/or bulb then. Do you have another bulb you can try with it? If you do and that doesn't work, you'll know it's the fitting, maybe a wiring problem.

If the other bulb works then it's your first bulb :2thumb:


----------



## beckster92

*Heat bulb*

I have tried another bulb and it still is not working. Where will I find a new heat fitting?


----------



## Hannah81

beckster92 said:


> I have tried another bulb and it still is not working. Where will I find a new heat fitting?


Have you checked the wiring and connections on the existing holder?

Ebay is the best bet for a new one.


----------



## vanpyre

if you look inside the fitting where the bulb goes, there is two metal bits... as stated by Hannah, just gently prise the ends so they stick out a little bit more, usually the one directly at the bottom, then try again, if this is not the case you might find the wire has snapped in the cable, to test for this put a normal light bulb in and wiggle the wire back and forth all the way along, this does not always work, unless you have a electric test kit, I would not advise sticking them in the end unless you know what you are doing.#
these fittings are a very simple design and cannot really go wrong, they can be fixed
good luck


----------



## Regan Witts-Williams

I have the same exact problem, I bought a new ceramic heat bulb... nothing changed.

I put a light bulb in and it works


----------

